# new to CB



## stephanie (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

I'll probably do a lot of lurking here. I am a TD in Tennessee in a busy PAC. Also working on my masters, kids, you get the picture.

Glad to find this site.

Stephanie


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome Stephanie! Great to have you here. Do not hesitate to jump in on the fun. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

